# Newbie needs advise on tri tren



## chris4347 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Guys and gals

Need some advice, Ive bought some BD Tri tren from a guy in my gym. Can anyone give me some advise on how to take it, dose , frequency, PCT and whether I should be stacking it with anything else. Ive only done one cycle before and that was sus and deca about 3 months ago.

My stats are 6ft 2 inches, 14.5 stone. I don't want to bulk up massively just a little and rip up.

The guy in the gym said to take 100mg up to 3 times a week and take nolvadex at the end for a few weeks.

Can anyone give anymore detail or advise because I don't think my guy at the gym really knows what he is talking about.

I would really appreciate any help with this.

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well firstly BD stopped producing ages ago so check your product before you use it....

secondly mate don't want to sound like your dad but you have bought a drug that you have no clue how to use??

at your height and weight i would focus more on your diet than steroids.....can i ask what you want out of this course as you say you don't want to get massive(by the way not going to happen) but rip up? steroids will not rip u up as you say diet and cardio will do this but as i said at your height i you cannot be that fat?

Tren on its own is bad on the libido so say good by to your sex life for a while unless you stack it with a test....

Tren suppresses the HPTA badly a few weeks on nolvadex will do little to recover the HPTA...

what have you got to prevent progesterone gyno if/when it occurs....

sorry mate but the guy in the gym is a d1ck he has not fully told you what this drug can do to you....can i ask why you did not use Sus/Deca like you did on your firts cycle? what was your gains on your first cycle like?

what is your diet like?


----------

